# الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وكذلك الروح أيضًا يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ( رو 8: 26 )

نلاحظ أن الرسول لا يقول إن الروح القدس يلاشي ضعفاتنا، بل إنه يعيننا ونحن في هذه الحالة. والضعف المقصود في العبارة «يُعين ضعفاتنا» قد يعني الضعف الناتج عن الجهل، وهذا واضح من قول الرسول: «الروح أيضًا يُعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي». فنحن نعلم فقط بعض العلم، لا العلم كله. ولذلك، فإننا في أحيان كثيرة لا نعلم ما هو الأفضل، سواء بالنسبة لنا، أو للآخرين، أو لمجد الرب. أحيانًا كثيرة نُشبه المريض الذي يذهب إلى الطبيب، لا لكي يطلب منه أن يكتب له علاجًا معينًا، فهو لا يعلم نوع المرض الذي عنده، ولا نوع العلاج الذي يحتاجه. لكن الرسول بولس يطمئن قلوبنا، فالروح القدس يُعين ضعفنا في هذا الأمر. 

وقد يكون الضعف الذي يعيننا الروح القدس فيه، هو الضعف الإنساني الناتج عن هشاشة أوانينا الخزفية، نظرًا لعدم فداء أجسادنا بعد. 

وقد يكون هو الضعف البشري الناتج عن ضغط الظروف. فعندما يكون المؤمن منحنيًا من وطأة التجارب المُحرقة والظروف الصعبة، بل وعندما تصل الحال بالمؤمن إلى الاكتئاب نتيجة ضغط الشر حوله أو في داخله. وعندما يصل إلى نهايته، ويكون على وشك اليأس والاستسلام، فإن الروح القدس يقيله من تلك الحالة، لأن الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا. 

وعندما نصلي، وتبدو كأن السماء نحاس، والله لا يسمع، فإن الروح القدس يعطينا أن نتمسك بالرب بكل قوة، قائلين له كما قال يعقوب قديمًا: «لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني» ( تك 32: 26 ). 

وقد يمكننا أن نضيف إلى الضعف المقصود هنا، شعورنا أيضًا بعدم الأهلية، وعدم الاستحقاق. في هذه الحالات كلها لنا الوعد الكريم أن «الروح أيضًا يعين ضعفاتنا». فإذا كنا ضعفاء، عاجزين حتى عن رفع الصلاة، أو غير قادرين على رفعها كما ينبغي، أو لا نعلم كيف نصلي، ولا ماذا يجب أن نطلب، وإذا كان يغمرنا الشعور بعدم المعرفة، أو عدم الاستحقاق، فإن في هذا كله لنا أن نتمتع بشفاعة الروح القدس فينا. 

يرتبط بما سبق أن واحدًا من أسماء الروح القدس هو «المعزي»، وباليوناني "باراكليتوس"، وتعني حرفيًا "الواقف إلى جوارنا ليعضدنا ويؤازرنا ويسندنا" ( أف 3: 16 ؛ رو15: 13؛ في1: 19). 


منقوووووووووووول​


----------



## استفانوس (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*

اشكرك
 لاجل هذا الموضوع الرائع
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*



استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك
> لاجل هذا الموضوع الرائع
> والرب يبارك حياتك



شكراااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*

شكرا كاندي شوب .. موضوع رائع .. شكرا اكين


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> شكرا كاندي شوب .. موضوع رائع .. شكرا اكين



شكراااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## اريو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*

موضوع جيد ويستحق المطالعه عاشت الانامل التي كتبت هذا الموضوع


----------



## montcarlo (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*

بجد موضوع جميل جدا شكرا علي تعبك و نقلك ليه 
                                             الرب يباركك  



​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*



اريو قال:


> موضوع جيد ويستحق المطالعه عاشت الانامل التي كتبت هذا الموضوع



شكرااااااااااااا لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*



montcarlo قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدا شكرا علي تعبك و نقلك ليه
> الرب يباركك
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااا ليك ولمشاركتك​


----------



## adel baket (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*


الله ساندى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الروح يُعين ضعفاتنا*



nazeradel قال:


> الله ساندى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

أننى أبحث عن مواضيعك المميزه دائما
شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع جدا ياكاندى


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك اعمالك كاندي

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> أننى أبحث عن مواضيعك المميزه دائما
> 
> 
> شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع جدا ياكاندى​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك اعمالك كاندي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------

